

Ask HN: Where are the junior level dev positions? - hansy

Some friends of mine graduated from an iOS bootcamp and many have told me they&#x27;re struggling to find entry level positions. A few of them feel they&#x27;re too old for internships, yet not experienced enough to be considered for a mid-level dev job. I think they&#x27;re looking for positions where they can be mentored and where they can gain real-world experience.<p>Do such jobs exist? If so, where can they find them?
======
d4rkph1b3r
The web. iOS is apps are often going to entrusted to senior developers who
have multiple apps in the app store. If they want to write their own stuff and
build a reputation, that's certainly one route they could go.

However, you'll find web apps have a high amount of folks of varying
experience. The team I work on has maybe 10 college/right out of college
interns that work on simple html/javascript type stuff. One of them recently
transitioned into writing C# at an entry level (she's in college still).

------
cauterized
To most hiring managers, a bootcamp graduate isn't even entry level - far less
qualified than a raw CS grad who's built a side project or two. Doesn't matter
how old you are, age is just a number and you're changing careers -- you're a
newbie and probably unable to contribute in any meaningful way without at
least a few months of very closely supervised real world work. Bite the damn
bullet and take a (paid) internship. Then look for a real entry level job.
Which, btw, are mostly with larger companies. The small ones typically can't
afford to invest in nurturing and training.

------
techjuice
Are they using the regular job websites to find employment (monster, dice,
careerbuilder, etc.)? Bootcamps are nice but normally will not be able to
prepare you for a real world developer job (or should we say the business and
political side of things). The best way to get a leg up is for them to start
creating high quality apps, deploying them live to the App Store and have some
very nice things to show to potential employers. Would you hire an iOS
developer who has no iOS apps to show you that they worked on(it is similar to
saying you have work experience but do not have anything to put down on your
resume)?

I would recommend having them think about applying to the iOS jobs to being
similar to trying to get a job as a game developer. They will normally not
give you a call and send your resume to the shredder if you do not have some
quality work to show for. When they present their app it needs to be something
of substance that the potential employer or even an HR person can enjoy to
help them get their foot in the door. It does not have to be extremely complex
but can be simple, fast and to the point.

Apps they can start off with are better quality feed readers then what is
currently available in the App store for a specific site. If they are not at
the point where they are comfortable doing full blown apps and publishing
them, collaborating with someone on an app on GitHub can be a good
alternative. This will help display their code quality which the person
normally giving the green light to higher will be a developer.

If a developer sees someones good code and thinks that mentoring that person
will be fun and a great challenge to spread the knowledge the interviewee can
be hired before they even make it into the interview (interview being left to
make sure the personality is good to go, there is enthusiasm and drive to
learn new things and at times so the manager can get a feel for the guy.)

As always, sometimes when we are starting out all we needs is that small
chance to grow into very competent developers with others to mentor us and
help guide us in the right direction (learn from their mistakes so we don't
have to make them all on or own or learn everything the hardway) just remember
it just takes time, normally it is is hardest right before you get that
chance.

------
joeld42
They should write some small apps themselves and get them in the app store.
That will get them interviews.

------
seemac
Interning at a Startup maybe an option to get some experience and build
reputation. However, I agree that startups typically can't afford to invest in
nurturing and training. Some level of SW fundamentals, design/coding skills
will be expected.

------
orange_county
I'm currently in the process of getting a second bachelors in CS and sometimes
wonder if ios bootcamp would be the best route. Would you mind telling us
which bootcamp this is? Mobile makers? Code fellows?

